# Pfadfinder - Rahmengröße



## Stue (29. Februar 2004)

____Habe folgendes Problem:

möchte mich in absehbarer Zeit für ein neues Touren-/Enduro-Fully entscheiden und habe es auf Bergwerk abgesehen. Hier interessiert mich insbesondere das neue Pfadfinder. Leider konnte ich es bislang noch nicht Probe fahren mangels Verfügbarkeit bei den Händlern in meiner Umgebung.

Von der Theorie her bin ich mir unsicher, was die Rahmengröße angeht. Meine Körpergröße: 182 cm, Innenbeinlänge: 86 cm. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein 19" (48 cm) Fully bei 575 mm Oberrohrlänge. Damit komme ich sehr gut zurecht.

Nun hat ja das Pfadfinder eine gewisse "Eigenart" bei der Geometrie bzw. der Oberrohrlänge. Welche Größe würde - vom Papierstudium her - denn für mich passen. Ich selbst würde auf "M" tippen.   

Daten Größe "M" laut Katalog:
Oberrohrlänge: 557 cm   (wahrscheinlich dann mit längerem Vorbau zu fahren)
Sitzrohrlänge: 470 cm

Im Vergleich dazu die Daten des "L":
Oberrohrlänge: 578 cm
Sitzrohrlänge: 505 cm (hm, das kommt mir für mich etwas zu hoch vor).

Wahrscheinlich kann man die Oberrohrlängen vom Konzept des Pfadfinders her nicht wie üblich einordnen, oder? Was sagt die Bergwerk-Crew dazu?

Ja, ja ich weiss, nur eine Probefahrt kann hier letztendlich Aufschluss geben. Werde es auf jeden Fall auch mal gegen ein Faunus Probe fahren.

Also, was empfehlen die BERGWERK-Experten unter euch?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (1. März 2004)

Hi Stue, 

ich hatte auch diese Wahl... denn ich verfüge über dieselben Masse wie Du. Für mich kam allerdings nur die Rahmengrösse M in Frage! Der Rahmen in L wäre viel zu groß gewesen.

...hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.....


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stue (1. März 2004)

_____hm,

wegen der Enduro-Qualitäten tendiere ich auch zum M. Deine Einschätzung hilft mir auf alle Fäll weiter. Vielen Dank Anthony!

Ab wann sollten denn die ersten Rahmen bei den Händlern sein? Warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf, mal eines Probe fahren zu können bzw. eines in Natura zu sehen.

Wie lange wären momentan voraussichtlich die Lieferzeiten für ein Pfadfinder in M, wenn ich jetzt bei meinem Händler bestellen würde?


----------



## Endurance (2. März 2004)

> Ab wann sollten denn die ersten Rahmen bei den Händlern sein?



Also Rahmen sollten schon unterwegs sein (spätestens morgen laut Bergwerk). Wann es Kompletträder geben wird?
Aktuelle Lieferzeit? Ich geh mal von <=2 Monaten aus, solange warte ich jetzt zumindest...


----------

